# Dry Xmas?



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

December 24 a public holiday for Prophet Mohammed’s birthday | The National

I just saw this. Dry Christmas day lunch then...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Not for me 

Looking forward to the nice wines and the Christmas port.



QOFE said:


> December 24 a public holiday for Prophet Mohammed’s birthday | The National
> 
> I just saw this. Dry Christmas day lunch then...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> Not for me
> 
> Looking forward to the nice wines and the Christmas port.


It won't be dry for us either....  Wines and Champagnes waiting in the wine cooler.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Will this affect the Alcoholic Christmas Brunches.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dry from 7pm on 23rd for 24 hours.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Home to spend many an hour in a dingey corner of a country pub whiling away the hours with old buddies sucking back ales next a log fire feeding crisps to an arthritic old Labrador.

One thing that puzzles me is how computers can predict the path of the moon for millennia to come, but when it comes to placing a public holiday they haven't got a clue until a few days before. Surely modern businesses and banking systems need to factor in when public holidays fall and it's not beyond the wit of man to release public holiday dates 5 years in advance so we all know where we stand.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> Home to spend many an hour in a dingey corner of a country pub whiling away the hours with old buddies sucking back ales next a log fire feeding crisps to an arthritic old Labrador.
> 
> One thing that puzzles me is how computers can predict the path of the moon for millennia to come, but when it comes to placing a public holiday they haven't got a clue until a few days before. Surely modern businesses and banking systems need to factor in when public holidays fall and it's not beyond the wit of man to release public holiday dates 5 years in advance so we all know where we stand.


I agree on all fronts, and find it completely frustrating. How can a country be run like this. BUT It's all about keeping up with traditions. We have our own traditions that seem to be disappearing, maybe we should follow suit and hold on to them.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

How weird is this?

Licensing restrictions issued during the Prophet's birthday

ars, hotels and restaurants in Dubai will not serve alcohol between December 22 and 23, as the UAE marks the birthday of the Prophet Mohammed.

Licensed premises will not serve alcohol between 5pm on December 22 and 6.30pm the following day, the Department of Tourism and Commerce Marketing said in a circular.

There are no restrictions planned for December 24, which is a public and private sector holiday given to mark the Prophet’s birthday.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Oooh. I suppose it was too tempting to say no to all the lucrative bookings...
Got to remember the ownerships of a lot of hotels here.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Bars, hotels and restaurants in Dubai will not serve alcohol between December 22 and 23, as the UAE marks the birthday of the Prophet Mohammed.

Licensed premises will not serve alcohol between 5pm on December 22 and 6.30pm the following day, the Department of Tourism and Commerce Marketing said in a circular.

There are no restrictions planned for December 24, which is a public and private sector holiday given to mark the Prophet’s birthday.


----------

